# My first Car build.



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

I built this for my Girlfriend Cindy. 

She loves Aston Martin's.

This is the Airfix 1/24 scale DB 5.

As i say it's my first Car build so please be gentle.


































Thank you for looking.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks for showing the picture. I have one I bought to turn into the Goldfinger version, even though I think it's a DB5. Looks to me like it will work just fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

No caterpillar tracks, no armour, no weapons and no weathering...
No wonder you said you were struggling with this my treadhead friend!  

Nicely done my lad :thumbsup: 
Go easy


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanx Ian.

I guess it makes a change for me to do something clean for once.

An without armour and tracks.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice work! You did a great job on a really rough kit, so double congratulations to you.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Has the Aurora version with the ejector seat and other cool "working" super spy stuff ever been rereleased in the last couple decades by anyone?


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanx for the comments guys.

I enjoyed it as it made a change from my usual armour models.

But now to something heavy and armoured, hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

